# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  TRIBINA "MLADI PETAK" U GOSPIĆU

## tinky tonky

Župni ured Navještenja BDM, Gospić
i Grad Gospić

Organiziraju

TRIBINU
„MLADI PETAK“

O temi

UMJETNA OPLODNJA-
Razlozi za obranu i osporavanje
novoga zakona

izlagat će

mr. Darko Milinović, dr.med.
ministar zdravstva i socijalne skrbi

Tribina se održava

u petak, 2. listopada u 19,30 sati
u Gospiću
u dvorani KIC-a, Budačka 12


Dođite svi koji možete i hoćete, da nas bude više od onih koji moraju prisustvovati po političkoj dužnosti i kimati glavom u znak odobravanja velevažnom Dadi i crkvenom kleru

----------


## ksena28

e da imam kako da znaš da bi išla! da organiziramo neki zajednički mini bus   :Grin:

----------


## gričanka

Eto, za ovo ima vremena, a za Hrvatsku uživo nema

----------


## vikki

Ima li kakvih ideja za odlazak? Na raspolaganju sam (može nas 5 autom), no radim do 16, možda se mogu izvući sat ranije. I treba li biti pozvan ili se može nepozvan uletjeti?

----------


## aenea

Možda trebamo ponijeti potvrdu o primljenim sakramentima.

----------


## vikki

> Možda trebamo ponijeti potvrdu o primljenim sakramentima.


Onda ja otpadam, imam samo jedan.

----------


## vikki

A da ponesemo MPO kartone kao sakramente?

----------


## kate32

Ja bi baš išla, samo me strah svojih reakcija, malo sam eksplozivna pa da ne bi bilo belaja  :Laughing:  ..

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Možda trebamo ponijeti potvrdu o primljenim sakramentima.
> 
> 
> Onda ja otpadam, imam samo jedan.


Ja imam i bolesničko pomazanje. Nekoliko puta. Možemo podijelit.

----------


## vikki

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  aenea prvotno napisa
> ...


 8)   :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

umjetnoj oplodnji  :shock: 

u nedjelju sam prolazila autoputom kraj Gospić volila bi da je to tada bilo, pa da čujem šta on to pametno opet ima za reći, ali svakako tko bude išao bilo bi lijepo da nam prenese "dojmove"    :Mad:

----------


## martina123

Ok, koga se zove da se moze vidjeti dali "autsajderi" kao mi mogu navratiti? 

Snima li to tko?

----------


## ksena28

ja bi išla, ozbiljno!

----------


## martina123

..Poceli bi od toga da su krivo napisali naslov: Umjetna oplodnja! 

za pocetak...   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ajmo cure, neki kontakt!

----------


## aenea

Ma vjerojatno bi bilo fakat pametno otić..

----------


## ksena28

ja ne vozim i nisam mobilna, al dam za benzin   :Grin:

----------


## taca70

Da znate da bih i ja isla. U nedelju sam prolazila pored Gospica i mislila na Dadu pa kako da ne odem kad znam da je tamo. Samo ne znam tko ce se uopce okupiti na tom njegovom predavanju?
Ma ljudi,pa to nigdje nema da ministar drzi predavanje u svojoj zupi. Valjda da se pohvali da je ispunio partijski zadatak.

----------


## Nene2

Cure, pa zar u Župnom uredu navještenja BDM može biti ikakve oplodnje osim umjetne?

Samo mjesto izlaganja unaprijed govori o svemu...pitam se samo hoće li ministar biti u odijelu ili svećeničkoj halji...

možda nas puste odjevene u redovnice...ja bih rado išla, zbilja ne mogu, a mislim i da bi nas moji urlici vrlo rano razotkrili...

Svima koji odu hvala, bude li replika naglasite da prođe li zakon možemo očekivati samo oplodnju po duhu svetome, oprosti mi Bože!

----------


## mmaslacak

Da nas istuku još tamo   :Laughing:

----------


## Blekonja

> Cure, pa zar u Župnom uredu navještenja BDM može biti ikakve oplodnje osim umjetne?
> 
> Samo mjesto izlaganja unaprijed govori o svemu...pitam se samo hoće li ministar biti u odijelu ili svećeničkoj halji...
> 
> možda nas puste odjevene u redovnice...ja bih rado išla, zbilja ne mogu, a mislim i da bi nas moji urlici vrlo rano razotkrili...
> 
> Svima koji odu hvala, bude li replika naglasite da prođe li zakon možemo očekivati samo oplodnju po duhu svetome, oprosti mi Bože!




a legendo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

Ljudi, odite tko može! Ja na moju preveliku žalost zbilja ne mogu. Još sam i vozač i imam auto na raspolaganju    :Sad:   Da je barem sutra, a ne u petak!

----------


## Bebel

Ovo treba dati u medije uz naslov da ministar još uvijek nema pojma kako mu se zove zakon ili zna, ali provocira i ruga se ljudima kojim ja MPO potreban.

Drago mi je da nije živio u 40-tim. Već mi je jasno za koju "ustanovu" bi on radi odabir.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Neka je na čast i veselje doktorima koji su potpisali podršku ovom jadniku....

----------


## ksena28

možda se netko odluči "rukovati s nama" na gospički način, onda smo naje....   :Laughing:

----------


## tonili

MM-u je u petak ročkas. Kaj mislite da ga iznenadim izletom u Gospić?!
Mislim da bi ga šlagiralo!!!!
Al, ozbiljno, da nije baš petak - mislim da bi fakat išla!
Pa da čujemo te bisere uživo

----------


## Nene2

> možda se netko odluči "rukovati s nama" na gospički način, onda smo naje....


  :Laughing:

----------


## vikki

Ja sam za i ozbiljna sam. Sa mnom može četvero. I nadam se da se neću rukovati   :Grin:

----------


## sretna35

ufff da mi je malo manji trbuh odmah bih se zaputila do Gospića

cure moje uživajte mislit ću na vas jako, jako, jako

----------


## kate32

> Ja sam za i ozbiljna sam. Sa mnom može četvero. I nadam se da se neću rukovati


Vikki i ja sam za, eto ako me primaš, jednu već imaš, dam za benzin  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Ma lako za benzin, jedino nikad nisam bila u Gospiću, no vjerujem da ćemo se snaći.

----------


## IRENA456

ako ima koja cura iz Splita a da je zainteresirana za mali izlet u Gospić
neka mi se javi

----------


## kate32

A velikog grada...pa još najbolje da se nećemo snaći, samo pitaj za Milinovića   :Laughing:

----------


## vikki

> A velikog grada...pa još najbolje da se nećemo snaći, samo pitaj za Milinovića


Ako skuže tko smo, uputit će nas tko zna kamo   :Grin:

----------


## kate32

Nema veze, kamuflirati ćemo se...

----------


## vikki

Dakle, ja sam zaista ozbiljna, kate32 je za, može još troje.

----------


## ivarica

isla bi i ja, a ne znam kako se uopce organizrat, nikako   :Sad:

----------


## ksena28

koliko treba iz zgb do gospića? nisam čest putnik na tu stranu...

----------


## vikki

Ne znam, ali ako za 4 sata stignem u Šibenik, valjda možemo za tri do Gospića. Ako ste stvarno za, tražila bih sutra da me puste u 14,00 s posla, da krenemo u 15, u Gospiću smo do pola sedam, valjda.

----------


## taca70

Ima nekih 200km. Ja imam navigaciju ali ne garantiram da dobro vlada Gospicem. Ne usudim se voziti nazad jer nocu bas i ne pratim sigurno cestu. Ali ako se ide,racunajte na mene.

----------


## vikki

Može, rado bih još jednog vozača pored sebe.

----------


## Jelena

Točno, ima oko 200 km, skoro sve je autocesta, viamichelin procjenjuje 2 sata. Moje iskustvo je da njihova procjena odgovara mom stilu vožnje.

Ovdje vam je plan Gospića:

http://www.cromaps.com/vacmap/gospic_index.htm

Turistička zajednica je na istoj adresi, a ovo je vjerojatno fotka tz-a:

http://www.tz-gospic.hr/

Također i KIC (Kulturno informativni centar) i radio Gospić. Očito je neki trg u pitanju.

Budačka 24 je Gimnazija, pa možete pitati za gimnaziju.

 :Love:

----------


## vikki

Hvala, Jelena! Odoh sad s posla pa povirim kad budem doma da vidim je l' pao kakav dogovor.

----------


## taca70

Ma vozila bih i ja ako bi nas islo vise ali bi bilo cihu,cihu,cihu-hu-hu do zg. Ajd se malo presaberite pa da znamo. A i moramo se pripremiti za Dadin nastup. Samo se bojim da nesto ne izvrda ako ovo vidi.

----------


## aenea

Ma išla bi i ja. Mislim. Ima netko tabletice za smirenje? Samo ne mogu izaći s posla prije 4 nikako. Možda bi mogla čak i auto iskemijat..hm. Moglo bi biti stvarno zanimljivo..

----------


## vikki

Pretpostavljam da može sudjelovati tko želi, je l' to sigurno (da nas ne bi otkantali)? Ja sam za, auto je tu, mislim da ću i moći izaći ranije s posla (14-15)... čekam da se izjasnite (i paše mi bilo kakva kombinacija, i da netko drugi vozi).
*Aenea*, bi li mogla izmigoljiti, barem sat ranije? Mislim, možemo i u 16 krenuti, no dok se nađemo i izađemo iz ZG (petak popodne, gužva na izlazima, pretpostavljam, vikendaši idu iz grada) bila bi nam svaka minuta važna (ja ziheraš, uvijek na vrijeme   :Embarassed:  ).

----------


## vikki

A imam i tablete za smirenje. Ili ću ti skuhati čaj od gospine trave (no bojim se da bi bio preblag za ovu svrhu  :Grin:  ).

----------


## fritulica1

Otkazat ce Milinovic tu tribinu kad vidi sto mu se sprema.   :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

> Otkazat ce Milinovic tu tribinu kad vidi sto mu se sprema.


ne bi me čudilo  8)

----------


## Ivica100

Imam pitanje za dr.Milinovića
Da recite-slobodno
"poštovani dr.Milinović zanima me dok ste bili ginekolog koliko ste abortusa izvršili ?"  8)

----------


## aenea

Ajde, pa valjda se u Gospić može otići i samo na kavu, nije greda  :Grin:  vikki, ne mogu nikako prije 4  :Sad:

----------


## vikki

Onda 4   :Smile:

----------


## aenea

imaš pp  :Kiss:  
mm sigurno jedva čeka da mu ispričam svoje najnovije planove  :Grin:

----------


## aenea

> Imam pitanje za dr.Milinovića
> Da recite-slobodno
> "poštovani dr.Milinović zanima me dok ste bili ginekolog koliko ste abortusa izvršili ?"  8)


Ja ga to ne bih pitala. Strašno me smeta bilo kakvo povlačenje paralele između abortusa i mpo i smatram da stvara potpuno pogrešnu sliku o mpo u javnosti :/

----------


## Kadauna

> Ivica100 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imam pitanje za dr.Milinovića
> Da recite-slobodno
> "poštovani dr.Milinović zanima me dok ste bili ginekolog koliko ste abortusa izvršili ?"  8)
> 
> 
> Ja ga to ne bih pitala. Strašno me smeta bilo kakvo povlačenje paralele između abortusa i mpo i smatram da stvara potpuno pogrešnu sliku o mpo u javnosti :/



SLAZEM SE u potpunosti

----------


## vikki

Ma nikako to, uspoređivati kruške i jabuke, a manje informirana javnost ionako povlači previše paralela.

----------


## vikki

Dakle, izaslanstvo za Gospić   :Wink:  
*kate32
taca70
aenea
vikki
ksena* ???

A *tinky tonky* hvala za ovu informaciju   :Heart:  Mogla bi nam biti vodič u GS?

----------


## ivanas

ja dolazim u Gospic tek u petak navecer poslije posla, znaci mogu krenut najranije u 7 iz Zadra. Osim toga ako kome treba bilo kakva informacija o snalazenju, gdje ce se to odrzati, mogu se raspitati.

----------


## ivanas

Relacija Zagreb - Gospic 2 i pol sata normalne, lagane voznje, moze se stici i za dva sata.

----------


## vikki

Dva i pol sata, super! Hvala, *ivanas*! Onda bez problema možemo iza aeneinog posla. 
A tinky tonky je napisala gdje je, kulturno-informativni centar pretpostavljam da znači KIC, a ulica je valjda negdje u centru (što meni ništa ne znači, no da znaju ljudi ako pitamo).

----------


## Kadauna

hoce li jos netko ici iz Zg?

----------


## ivanas

Kad dolazite iz Zagreba s autoputa izlazite direktno na cestu za mjesto Budak, iza kojeg se nastavlja Budačka ulica tom ulicom, mjesto odrzavanja vam je s lijeve strane, nakon sto prodete raskrsce i zgradu gimnazije, a pije kraja ulice.

----------


## vikki

*ivanas*  :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

> Dakle, izaslanstvo za Gospić Wink
> kate32
> taca70
> aenea
> vikki
> ksena ???


Bas ste mi cool ekipica za jedan alternativni izlazak kao npr. Mladi petak u gospickom KIC-u.  8)  
Da sam blize - pridruzila bih vam se.  :Love:

----------


## aenea

Možda iz ormara izvučem marte i komandosicu  :Grin:

----------


## vikki

> Bas ste mi cool ekipica za jedan alternativni izlazak kao npr. Mladi petak u gospickom KIC-u.  8)


Fakat alternativni  8) , nisam izašla petkom navečer sto godina, a sad ću u Gospić i to u polemiku sa župnim uredom i sl.

----------


## vikki

> Možda iz ormara izvučem marte i komandosicu


Mogli bi nas i pretresti na ulazu u grad   :Grin:

----------


## tikica_69

> Ja bi baš išla, samo me strah svojih reakcija, malo sam eksplozivna pa da ne bi bilo belaja  ..


Potpisujem   :Grin:

----------


## aenea

> nisam izašla petkom navečer sto godina, a sad ću u Gospić i to u polemiku sa župnim uredom i sl.


  :Laughing:  
Išle bi mi i češće, samo da hoće u one rubrike Kamo za vikend, uvrstiti ovakve evente  :Grin:

----------


## vikki

Ne slijede trendove, ko im je kriv.

----------


## ksena28

smijte mi se koliko hoćete, al ja ne mogu nikud dok mm ne konzultiram...   :Smile:  dresirao me, nema šta   :Embarassed:  

ali ja marte ne oblačim! žuljaju me   :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nisam izašla petkom navečer sto godina, a sad ću u Gospić i to u polemiku sa župnim uredom i sl.
> 
> 
>   
> Išle bi mi i češće, samo da hoće u one rubrike Kamo za vikend, uvrstiti ovakve evente


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

ja imam cijeli kompletić za prosvjede: crnu jaknicu s kapuljačom, maslinaste hlače i starke. baš mi je žao što ih neću prošetati u petak. al sam uzbuđena kao da ja idem  :Smile:

----------


## fritulica1

> Fakat alternativni Cool , nisam izašla petkom navečer sto godina, a sad ću u Gospić i to u polemiku sa župnim uredom i sl.


Totalno inspirativan i originalan izlazak.  :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

Uh....ovo me svrbi ko   :Laughing:  
Mozda cu i ja ici, ali nista ne obecajem   :Wink:  
A kako se ide iz ZG....busom?

----------


## bublica3

ne zaboravite zviždaljke  :D

----------


## Pinky

ajme kako ste genijalne sto idete   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :D  :D 

fakat vas volim, cure moje   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## aenea

kakve zviždaljke, što vam je? to nije prosvjed, a mi smo fine, pristojne i to ćemo i pokazati  :Grin:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> mi smo fine, pristojne i to ćemo i pokazati


Ha ha, ja se baš zabrinula da se, kao i obično, ne naroljate i promiskuitetno ponašate   :Razz:

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mi smo fine, pristojne i to ćemo i pokazati 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, ja se baš zabrinula da se, kao i obično, ne naroljate i promiskuitetno ponašate


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  a zamisli, sve redom idemo bez muževa!

----------


## tikica_69

Ja imam kaubojsko odjelce od klinca sa maskenbala...ha sto mislite   :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

> Ha ha, ja se baš zabrinula da se, kao i obično, ne naroljate i promiskuitetno ponašate


:shock: to radimo samo neparnim datumima! petak je parni! pčelice ništa ne znaš   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## taca70

Hej,jel bi MM bio crna ovca? Iskazao zelju da ide ako bude mogao od posla. Ne znam sta mu je,ili me ne pusta samu ili mu je ovaj aktivizam lupio u glavu. Odkako je imao "krstenje" u Saboru vise se ne smiruje. To bi bio 2. auto pa kako da odolite vi koje se premisljate??? Pa ne ide se u Dadin kraj svaki dan.

----------


## ksena28

e , ovo ipak čitaju neki ljudi... ne zaboravite to...

šta ako nam organiziraju zasjedu pred gospićem?  :Raspa:

----------


## tikica_69

> e , ovo ipak čitaju neki ljudi... ne zaboravite to...
> 
> šta ako nam organiziraju zasjedu pred gospićem?


Ne brinite...uz kaubojsko odjelce ide i pistolj   :Laughing:

----------


## aenea

> Hej,jel bi MM bio crna ovca? Iskazao zelju da ide ako bude mogao od posla. Ne znam sta mu je,ili me ne pusta samu ili mu je ovaj aktivizam lupio u glavu. Odkako je imao "krstenje" u Saboru vise se ne smiruje. To bi bio 2. auto pa kako da odolite vi koje se premisljate??? Pa ne ide se u Dadin kraj svaki dan.


pa to bi bilo fakat super! :D

----------


## aenea

> e , ovo ipak čitaju neki ljudi... ne zaboravite to...
> 
> šta ako nam organiziraju zasjedu pred gospićem?


da, imaš pravo. na trenutak me popustila paranoja. stvarno se moramo sutra raspitati jel mi možemo samo uletit tamo ili se treba najaviti ili what.

----------


## ksena28

pa ako je tribina možemo. nije to sporno. nego treba odatle i živu glavu izvući...

----------


## aenea

uuuu...to bi bila priča za naslovnice  :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

http://www.katolici.org/dogadjanja.p..._vidi&id=15515

evo, piše pri dnu dobrodošli   :Grin:

----------


## amyx

ajme cure ja bi tako rado išla ali radim noćnu i nikako se ne možemo vratiti do tog doba

----------


## pino

sta bi dala da mogu s vama u "provod"  :Smile: 

morate se pripremit i na slijedecu situaciju: 



> Animozitete je produbila Milinovićeva netaktičnost, primjerice, na prezentacijama zdravstvene strategije u Osijeku i Rijeci, *umjesto da diskutira s liječnicima, on im nije dopuštao da mu postavljaju pitanja. Sat vremena govorio bi o reformi, a zatim sjeo u službeni automobil i vratio se u Zagreb.*

----------


## drndalica

joooj cure molim idite ako ikako možete! ne dajte dr.vežem-se-lancima gušta da pobire katoličke hvalospjeve. mislim, koji obraz ima. koje mjesto i vrijeme je odabrao za diskusiju i samopromociju. bljak.

----------


## tonili

ajoooj sad bi i ja išla....  :Smile:  
Niš, pitam danas dragog jer hoće na izlet za ročkas! Javim navečer odluku. Uglavnom - mi onda idemo autom i računajte na još 3 mjesta

----------


## vikki

> Uh....ovo me svrbi ko   
> Mozda cu i ja ici, ali nista ne obecajem   
> A kako se ide iz ZG....busom?


Zašto busom, tikice? Čini se da će biti dosta auta.
Ja, dakle, sigurno idem (naravno, ako ide barem još netko sa mnom). Mislim da ovo ne bi trebalo propustiti.

----------


## ksena28

išla bi i ja  8)

----------


## BHany

cure, prave ste maherice  :Love:

----------


## vikki

Evo, ja računam na *kate, ksenu, aeneu i tacu* - ako bi taca išla s NJM, onda s nama može još netko. *Tikica*?

U Gospiću će nas dočekati *tinky tonky*  :Kiss:

----------


## tinky tonky

Curke nisam vam jučer nikako mogla javiti- poziv je za svih, plakat stoji na pučkom učilištu. 
Super ste kako ste odmah reagirale i organizirale se  :Klap:   :Naklon:  
Od Zg. autoputom poneki dođu za sat i pol, ocjenjujem da bi onda ja svojom vožnjom došla za 2 sata.
ivanas vam je dala točne upute za dolazak, vidim da se ksenica potrudila naći i plan grada. Vikki ima moj broj moba pa stojim na raspolaganju za sve.
Ne mogu na forum imam hrpu posla i sad me šef uhvatio i uputio jako mrk pogled.
Vidimo se u petak  :Kiss:   :Bye:

----------


## nini

Ja na žalost radim u petak do 19.Kad sam to ispričala svojoj mami kaže šteta šta ona nije u Zagrebu pa da i nju pokupite  :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi

Cure, super ste   :Love:  . Sutra radim noćnu pa čekam izvještaj kad se vratite   :Wink:  .

----------


## kate32

Dakle cure idemo li?. Jel se treba nekako pripremiti za to. Sad ozbiljno, jel možemo mi tamo što govoriti. Ako počenem neću se znati zaustaviti.

----------


## sretna35

cure go go

----------


## taca70

Mislim da tamo moramo biti cool i dobro razmotriti sve opcije istupa. Ne samo da trebamo uci u Gospic, jos je bitnije da iz njega izademo.

----------


## aenea

[quote="kate32"] Jel se treba nekako pripremiti za to. [quote]
Oćemo spohat pile?  :Grin:  




> jel možemo mi tamo što govoriti. Ako počenem neću se znati zaustaviti.


Ne očekujem da možemo išta govoriti. Čini mi se da će to biti samo "predavanje". Ono što tamo možemo - čuti još gomilu...znamo već čega. Ali tko zna..možda budu pitanja.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Možda da obučete majice s prikladnim natpisima?
I uzmite u obzir da će biti neprijateljski nastrojenih u publici pa se spremite na poglede i komentare o smrzavateljo-ubojicama

----------


## ivarica

u rodi ima jos nesto L majica pa ako nekom treba....

----------


## IRENA456

cure, malo sam ljubomorna na vas  :Wink:  
i ja bi u Gospić ali mi se nitko iz Splita nije javija a nezgodno mi je ić sama  :Bye:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Možda da obučete majice s prikladnim natpisima?


Ovo sam i ja pomislila, ali... ne znam. Još da ih na lomaču bace. A da ipak povedete muževe, možete valjda jedan dan bez promiskuiteta   :Grin:

----------


## aenea

> Možda da obučete majice s prikladnim natpisima?
> I uzmite u obzir da će biti neprijateljski nastrojenih u publici pa se spremite na poglede i komentare o smrzavateljo-ubojicama


uf..u prosvjednoj majici štetat po gradu poznatom po specifičnom rukovanju? pa nisam baš kamikazasto raspoložena..  :Grin:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> uf..u prosvjednoj majici štetat po gradu poznatom po specifičnom rukovanju? pa nisam baš kamikazasto raspoložena..


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   rukovanje sam zaboravila... ajme

----------


## fritulica1

Dajte mi molim vas objasnite to rukovanje, moze i na PP?   :Raspa:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Dajte mi molim vas objasnite to rukovanje, moze i na PP?


Imaš pp s objašnjenjem pojma "rukovanje"   :Wink:

----------


## taca70

Fritulica, ma znas kako se u Gospicu rukuje...
Majice bi bile super, govorile bi vise od nasih rijeci ali ja se ne usudim. Tamo je ipak Dado serif a ja bez artiljerije ne oblacim tu majicu.

----------


## aenea

i od mene imaš pp  :Grin:

----------


## mmaslacak

Joj i ja bi tako rado na izlet, ali radim navečer..
Neopisivo mi krivo!

----------


## tikica_69

Ja imam majicu i obuci cu je ako cu ici...vec vidim da ja nemam prijevoz do Gospica   :Laughing:

----------


## uporna

Lude ste 100%  :Laughing:  

Joj kako bih rado išla. To je grad moga djetinjstva pa mi je još više muka od ministra iz tog kraja  :Mad:  

Stvarno mislim da bi majice mogle biti shvaćene kao provokacija na žalost.

----------


## ksena28

mislim da su majice loša ideja. onda je naš odlazak tamo čista provokacija, a to nam nije cilj.

ja idem u civilki, ako idem

----------


## tikica_69

Naravno da je ideja losa....ja se samo salim.
Uostalom, majice je potpisala Udruga Roda i ne bi bilo zgodno da ih dovedemo u neku nezgodaciju...

----------


## vikki

Mare41 me podsjetila, a da je pozvati ili povesti kojega novinara? Ksena?

----------


## rikikiki

Sve mi se čini da idem i ja, auto imam ... samo da se dogovorim s mm. Javim se navečer!  :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Cure koje idete za Gospic, ajmo se do veceras prebrojiti pa da se mozemo organizirati. Vikki je gore napravila popis pa ga popunite.

----------


## ina33

Cure, sretno u Gospiću i dobar provod želim... Kad ovo čitam i zavrtim scnearije dobijem scnearij nekog Fellinijevog, bolje Almodovarovog filma  :Smile: . Šteta što nije film, nego stvarnost... Ali, opet, bolje bit fokusiran na (crno)humorne momente.

----------


## ina33

E, da, mislim da župni ured iz Gospića, ili nekakva takva institucija, objavljuje svaki vikend u Novom listu oglas sa slikom fetusa i nekakvom porukom čiju je logiku meni teško pratiti - nešto u stilu "Majčice, nemoj me ubiti" i onda neka poruka da se parovi ne podvrgavaju "umjetnoj oplodnji". Tako da - ne znam koiko će dijalog biti moguć, ali možda bi bilo dobro da se vidi tko su žene i muškarci koji idu na IVF, da to nije glamurozna ekipa iz "Seksa i grada" (ne da imam išta protiv njih)...

----------


## vikki

Da, trebamo se organizirat. Ako bi išle taca i riki autom, nema potrebe da idu tri auta, ajmo vidjeti koliko nas sigurno ide.

----------


## vikki

I tonili je možda autom.

----------


## ivarica

ja mozda, male sanse ali ne bi odustala do zadnjeg trena, tek sutra oko podne cu znati

----------


## bublica3

> ..svaki vikend u Novom listu oglas sa slikom fetusa i nekakvom porukom čiju je logiku meni teško pratiti - nešto u stilu "Majčice, nemoj me ubiti" ...



 :shock: *STRAŠNO!*

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ..svaki vikend u Novom listu oglas sa slikom fetusa i nekakvom porukom čiju je logiku meni teško pratiti - nešto u stilu "Majčice, nemoj me ubiti" ...
> 
> 
> 
>  :shock: *STRAŠNO!*


To ide već godinama, nije to nešto od jučer, sjećam se da smo na moru u jednom Novom listu to čitali taman prije nego što ćemo ići po naše mariborske smrzliće, to je bilo u 07/2007.-me, a to ide sigurno, po mojoj procjeni, od 2006.-te, možda nije baš svaki vikend, ali svaku toliko.

----------


## mmaslacak

Ima se para za oglas u novine   :Laughing:  
Trebali bi stvarno samo katolici porez da plaćaju, ali samo oni koji bi se izjasnili da žele, ja ne bi bila među njima.

----------


## ina33

> Ima se para za oglas u novine   
> Trebali bi stvarno samo katolici porez da plaćaju, ali samo oni koji bi se izjasnili da žele, ja ne bi bila među njima.


Mislim da ide u boji, na četvrt A4 stranice, ne znam kako se službeno zove taj format.

----------


## Jelena

> Mislim da ide u boji, na četvrt A4 stranice, ne znam kako se službeno zove taj format.


A5   :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da ide u boji, na četvrt A4 stranice, ne znam kako se službeno zove taj format.
> 
> 
> A5


Ma ne, pola A4 je A5,  pola A5 je A6    :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Jelena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ina33 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma evo dimenzija s cijenama   :Smile:  

http://novine.novilist.hr/pdf/07%20M...lašavanje.pdf

Nego, koliko vas ide?
Bit će vas na kraju više od ovih koji su stvarno dobrodošli   :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

a da i mi stavimo oglas u novine!?  :?  A4   :Grin:

----------


## Nene2

Cure, nadam se da nosite diktafone, mobitele i druge špijunske uređaje  :Wink:  !

----------


## gupi51

Cure svaka vam čast!

----------


## bublica3

cure djelite letke ¨istine i laži¨

----------


## tinaka

Cure, svaka čast i samo dostojanstveno!  :Smile:

----------


## tinaka

Pokažite im da smo civiliziranije i pokažite im što je kultura dijaloga za koju oni mislim da nisu baš previše čuli.

----------


## tikica_69

Ako zelite nekog novinara sa RTL-a kontaktirati, javite mi se na PP

----------


## Joss

Ekipa kad bi krenule?
Nisam sigurna da ću s poslom biti gotova ali probala bih.(autom-po potrebi)

----------


## lilium

Sretno cure!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

baš se veselim što idete cure, držim vam fige da uspijete i vi izreći nešto, i na ovaj način pokazati što misimo o ovom zakonu, naravno sve na našem nivou, nikako se spustiti na njihov   :Love:  

mislit ću na vas   :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Joj super bi bilo i nekog novinara pozvati pogotovo ako bude vremena za pitanja na kraju, i ja bih išla al sam skroz na drugoj strani možda muža nagovorim na izlet

----------


## Blekonja

malo ću OT


i još jedna afera u zdravstvu I OPET NIJE DAO OSTAVKU..... PREPREPRESTRAVIČNO   :Sad:   :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tinaka

Ja poznam novinara iz Glasa koncila. Da javim njemu da dodje i piše za nas?!  :Grin:

----------


## taca70

Joss, to pocinje u pola 8. Moramo krenuti min 3 sata ranije i to ako MM vozi. Ako nas ide vise pokusat cemo se uskladiti. Ali ja sada stvarno vise ne pratim tko sve ide osim vikki, kate32 i mene.

----------


## thaia28

cure, stvarno super što idete!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Evo me tek sad s posla (jedva sam šefa uvjerila da je moj put važniji od kongresa koji vodi danas i sutra   :Grin:  ).
Zadnje brojčano stanje: *kate* i *taca*, i nadam se *ksena*,  *Joss* i *tikica*.
Riki i aenea nažalost ne mogu.
Cure ajde potvrdite, pliz, da vidimo hoćemo jednim ili s dva auta.

----------


## ksena28

:Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ja još ne znam   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## tikica_69

> ja još ne znam


Ni ja, al vjerojatno necu moci ici...

----------


## vikki

> ja još ne znam


O.K. Primamo rezervacije sutra do 14.

----------


## tonili

MM nažalost kaže da nebi svoj ročkas proveo s Dadom pred nosom. Žao mi je kaj nejdemo, al opet...nemogu mu to zamjeriti.
Bio bi to prestresan rođendanski poklon.
You go girls and boys!!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Tonili,to bi stvarno bila prevelika zrtva od njega, cudi me da si se i usudila to predloziti. Smislite vi neki ugodniju i romanticniju proslavu rodendana a lako cemo mi s Dadom.

----------


## tonili

joj, prošle godine je dobio najljepši rođ.poklon - postali smo trudni, čekali smo bebu....  :Sad:   odmah se rastužim...
Možda nam i ovaj donese nešto lijepo...
Sorry, OT
Svakako mrko pogledajte dotičnog i u naše ime....

----------


## ksena28

tonili, evo da te oraspoložim - cure, šta mislite, hoće li na tribini biti i don kaćunko? 
 :Laughing:

----------


## tonili

To bi bila fakat dobitna kombinacija!
Dvoumim se samo bi li to bila komedija ili horor!  :Laughing:

----------


## mmaslacak

Mene ne bi čudilo da don Kaćunkom šakom opali ministra, pa Kaćunko je jako liberalan, turbo don!

----------


## Ginger

horor-komedija?


joj cure, naoružajte se strpljenjem
ja bih tamo pukla

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, ja nemrem ici   :Sad:

----------


## vikki

Ne može ni kate. Ostajemo taca i ja  :? 
Vrijeme nam baš nije naklonjeno, no ja sam i dalje za odlazak. Tinky tonky nas očekuje   :Smile:

----------


## fritulica1

vikki   :Love:

----------


## ksena28

ja ko tikica   :Embarassed:  

baš mi je bed jer sam ja navaljivala da idemo, ali...

----------


## vikki

Evo, konačan dogovor, idemo taca, NJM i ja. 
Što bih mogla isprintati dok sam još na poslu? Prijedlozi.

----------


## ina33

> Evo, konačan dogovor, idemo taca, NJM i ja. 
> Što bih mogla isprintati dok sam još na poslu? Prijedlozi.



Sretno! 

Neke od naših priča - tipa Nene2 Zašto nisam ubojica i par koje ti se svide, da budu kratke - printnuti za podijeliti. Ne nalazim sad link.

I brošuru mitovi i istine - evo je ovdje:

http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti/MPOinfo.pdf

----------


## vikki

Hvala, ina, nisamm mogla naći brošuru   :Kiss:  Ostalo sam isprintala. Još da stignem iskopirati prije polaska..

----------


## BHany

cure, s vama smo!

hvala što idete!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja tek sad vidjela topic. Svaka vam čast na volji, cure  :Naklon:  
Pripremite se na najgore i ne dajte se smesti! Držim fige!
Čekamo sutra izvještaj. Sretno   :Bye:

----------


## vikki

Materijala nešto imamo (koliko sam stigla iskopirati i složiti, ludnica mi je na poslu).
Javimo se noćas ili ujutro!
Hvala *tinky tonky* što će nas dočekati i biti nam vodič   :Heart:  .

 :Bye:

----------


## nina1

cure svaka vam čast ! 
da mi nije daleko i ja bi možda s vama ....
pokažite ovim dušebrižnicima da mi nismo samo 
neka brojka na papiru nego ljudi od krvi i mesa 
sa stvarnim problemima i da se ne bojimo nikoga
 :Love:

----------


## taca70

Vikki je pod punom ratnom opremom a MM i ja smo logistika. Nemam predstave kako ce sve to izgledati. Al' kad je bal nek' je maskenbal.

----------


## BHany

čuvajte se  :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

cure   :Love:

----------


## maya3

HEJ CURE NADAM SE DA NISAM ZAKASNILA KIC VAM JE NA ULAZU U GOSPIĆ ( AKO IDETE AUTO PUTOM S LIJEVE STRANE POSLIJE LIDLA) JA VAM SE PRIDRUŽUJEM POSLIJE 20 SATI JER RADIM :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Tko je prvi spominjao Kacunka? Ksena?? Pogledajte ovo: 

http://slobodnalika.com/novosti/3970...+oplodnji.html


najava i poziv za mladi petak, tribinu na temu "umjetan oplodnja"

----------


## ksena28

ahahahaha kakav nos imam   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  a samo sam bubnula   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## fritulica1

Imas nos stvarno, ksena28.   :Grin:  




> Vikki je pod punom ratnom opremom a MM i ja smo logistika. Nemam predstave kako ce sve to izgledati. Al' kad je bal nek' je maskenbal.


Super ste!   :Love:  
Jedva cekam izvjestaj, a u intervalu mislim na vas!   :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Ekipa   :Kiss:  
Rasturite ih!!!!

----------


## amyx

cure   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## drndalica

očekujem iscrpno izvješće. cure i dečki sretno!

----------


## amyx

jedva čekam izvještaj  :Cekam:

----------


## Kadauna

samo da spomenem nase hrabre forumasice i naravno muzeve  :D  :D  :D Mislim na vas i cekamo izvjestaje

----------


## ksena28

evo vibrica za naše gospićke aktiviste ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Nene2

mislimo na vas...  :Heart:

----------


## Miki76

Cure sretno!!!

----------


## nini

Cure i dečki mislimo na vas!HVALA VAM!!!!

----------


## ina33

> Cure i dečki mislimo na vas!HVALA VAM!!!!


x

----------


## tonili

Jedva čekam komentare!
Držite se!
Mislimo na vas!
Hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## pak

sretno!

----------


## pino

drzimo vam fige  :Smile:    i jedva cekamo izvjestaj...

----------


## Jelena

Vikki se javila oko 19.30 smsom da su stigli i da je Kačunko tamo. Najavljuje izvještaj noćas. Meni se ipak čini da će biti preumorni.

Ljudi, mislimo na vas iz sve snage   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

*Bravo cure*  :D  :D  :D

----------


## rozalija

Cure   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:  
Bravo  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ksena28

cure (i jedan dečko)   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Matilda

U zmajevu gnijezdu. 

Ovo je hrabro!   :Smile:

----------


## seni

svaka cast!   :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

jupi jeeeeedva čekam izvještaj, nema spavanja noćas   :Love:

----------


## taya

naš   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## Gabi

Cure,   :Love:   ... nestrpljivo čekamo izvještaj...može jedan kratki odmah po povratku, a onda sutra opširnije...please   :Wink:

----------


## Nene2

jedva čekam!  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

:Cekam:  a za naše hrabre   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

> Vikki se javila oko 19.30 smsom da su stigli i da je Kačunko tamo. Najavljuje izvještaj noćas. Meni se ipak čini da će biti preumorni.
> 
> Ljudi, mislimo na vas iz sve snage


Jesu li se cure javile bar SMS-om?
ja se već brinem...jako...

----------


## ksena28

mobiteli od vikki isključeni još uvijek...

----------


## thaia28

..baš sam nestrpljiva da čujem izvještaj...

----------


## bublica3

'Umjetna oplodnja - razlozi za obranu i osporavanje novog zakona' - bila je tema tribine večeras održane u Gospiću na kojoj sudjelovao ministar zdravstva i socijalne skrbi Darko Milinović, a nazočilo je oko 250 liječnika, pravnika i mladih bračnih parova iz Like i drugih mjesta. 


http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...e-provodi.html

----------


## tonili

Mislim....  :Rolling Eyes:  
Baš se pitam kak je bilo našim aktivistima?
Sigurno su se teško suzdržavali da ne skoče Dadiću za vrat!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## mama Tonka

http://slobodnalika.com/novosti/3986...+OPLODNJA.html

----------


## bublica3

AJME, Milinoviću gdje se gasiš? Pogledaj se u ogledalo, šta vidiš? 

*SRAMI SE*

----------


## tonili

Ljudi, baš se sad pitam...pa imamo li mi uopće dobre brojeve telefona naših klinika? Jesu li klinike promijenile adrese?
Očito da živimo u nekom paralelnom svijetu od onog Dadinog?! :/ 
Kaj kažete?
Jesmo li sve umislili? :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Evo, ja ću si sad ić pričepit prst da me bol probudi iz ove noćne more, a kad se probudim sve će bit u cvjetićima i leptirićima!!!!!
ZBLJUV

----------


## Bebel

_Zatim je opovrgnuo tvrdnje da sustav medicinske oplodnje u Hrvatskoj ne radi. Nakon nekoliko postavljenih pitanja sudionika tribine na tu temu Milinović je u izravnom kontaktu s ravnateljima Vinogradske bolnice i bolnice 'Vuk Vrhovec' u Zagrebu dobio potvrdu da su takve tvrdnje neutemeljene._

ovo su očito bile naše cure. 

Gonzo je opet posegnuo za političkim odgovorima: evo nazvao sam kliniku i pitao ih... fuj

----------


## bublica3

Marko i  Mirna ŽAO MI VAS JE

----------


## tonili

*bebel* gonzo!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Super!

----------


## Bebel

Ma ja sam privremeno mislila za avatar staviti Gonza sa textom: Sine, jel te tata ikad učio da mrziš... pa sam odustala. 
Prepala sam se cenzure   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

bebel skroz bezvezan komentar s obzirom da nikad nisi imala problem s cenzurom ovdje

----------


## Bebel

> bebel skroz bezvezan komentar s obzirom da nikad nisi imala problem s cenzurom ovdje


Slažem se, ali sam razmišljala da taj dio nije primjeren za forum (na takav način) pa su u tom smjeru išla i razmišljanja.

----------


## ksena28

strašno, dakle on brani svoj zakon u svom gradu, u organizaciji svoje župe, uz don kaćunka, a ne pred pacijentima! gnjida ljudska

----------


## Mukica

> Marko i  Mirna ŽAO MI VAS JE


tko su Marko i Mirna?
i prije nego cujem odgovor nekak imam dojam da su to ministrova djeca

ako jesu - ja mislim da ih uopce ne trebate spominjati, a kamoli zaliti jer oni nisu dgovorni za svoje roditelje

svatko je odgovoran samo za sebe, a ministar je odgovoran i za to sto si je sina uopce isao spominjati i stavljati u kontekst svega ovoga - zbog toga ga moze biti samo sram


u ovoj zemlji jos nikada ni jedan jedini politicar nije snosio odgovornost za svoja (ne)djela i stetu koju je svojim djelovanjem nanio narodu, pa sumnjam da ce i ovaj

ja vam najozbiljnije predlazem da se udruzite, nadjete odvjetnika i tuzite drzavu RH i ministra za dusevne boli - jer toliko dusevne boli koliko ja ovdje citam i gledam vec mjesecima, dugo nisam nigdje vidjela

----------


## ksena28

to uopće nije loša ideja

----------


## IRENA456

dan mi je počeja sa don Kustićem a završava sa don Kačunkom
u međuvremenu se pojavila Šimunićeva supruga  :Evil or Very Mad:  
jel može bit gori dan?

----------


## ivarica

mukice, skroz si u pravu

kad ministar izlaze svoju djecu, to ide na njegovu dusu (i onaj put sramotu), ali na jednom roditeljskom forumu je to skroz neprimjereno

ajmo i dalje jedva cekat nase aktivistice  :D 
a svu energiju usmjerenu za vrijedanja ljudi (kako god reakcija sitna, ljudska, beznacajna bila) potrositi na nesto sto stvarno ima smisla

ovaj podforum NIJE ventilana, imajte to na umu
on nije zamisljen kao ventilana

zamisljen je za ovakve akcije poput odlaska danas u gospic

----------


## ksena28

http://slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrvatska...1/Default.aspx

– Trebaju naši liječnici nagovarati žene da odustaju od pobačaja, to sam ja radio dok sam bio ginekolog pa se u Gospiću puno djece tako rodilo - zaključio je Milinović koga je na tribinu došla slušati i njegova kći Mirna koja je sa velikim zanimanjem pratila izlaganje oca.

ivarice, on sam povlači svoje klince po medijama

----------


## ksena28

– Trebaju naši liječnici nagovarati žene da odustaju od pobačaja, to sam ja radio dok sam bio ginekolog pa se u Gospiću puno djece tako rodilo - zaključio je Milinović koga je na tribinu došla slušati i njegova kći Mirna koja je sa velikim zanimanjem pratila izlaganje oca.


KO OVDJE POLITIZIRA   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## ksena28

- Zakon je SDP grubo ispolitizirao i tako unio nemir kod parova u Hrvatskoj koji imaju taj problem. Crkva nije imala utjecaja na donošenje Zakona jer i ona se ne slaže sa nekim odredbama, dodao je Milinović koji procjenjuje da će se primjenom novog Zakona i postupkom smrzavanja jajnih stanica godišnje u Hrvatskoj roditi 700 - 800 djece. Ministar je rekao kako u Hrvatskoj trenutno ima 11 000 smrznutih embrija koje je nazvao živim bićima starijim od 5 godina.

OVO JE POLITIZIRANJE

----------


## ivarica

znam ja da on povlaci, ali mi ne bi trebale

dobar komentar u slobodnoj: _sve sami redikuli_

----------


## ksena28

embriji su živa bića starija od 5 godina  :?  ministre  :?  :?

----------


## Mukica

> ...najavio je Darko Milinović koji smatra da je Hrvatska nakon 30 godina dobila Zakon kojim će se spriječiti ilegalna medicinska oplodnja.


mene ovo ljuti od pocetka
za sva ova sranja je kriv Kurjak - sad zbog njegovih prljavih rabota ispastaju oni koji nisu nis krivi

uvijek se pitam kud je nestala ona njegova asistentica?

----------


## Mukica

ijos sam nekaj htjela rec - kad neko sranje dovoljno puta ponovic, tj. beskrajno puno puta ponavljas TO SRANJE jednostavno postane istina

ajde pricajte mjesec dana, stalno svima koji vas oce slusat ponavljajte "Mukica je smrsavila 20 kg"
i da vidis kak ce svi povjerovat da fakat jesam i nece svojim ocima vjerovat kad me vide i skuze da opce nisam - ici ce me uvjeravat da JESAM smrsavila

----------


## ivarica

ma htio je valjda reci da su embriji, po njemu i njegovoj stranci ziva bica, zamrznuti vec preko 5 godina 

ali, njemu treba stvarno netko da mu pomaze zavrsavati recenice, odavno nisam vidjela osobu koja tako nejasno govori, izgubi se u pola svoje misli

sto bi bilo da su dublje

----------


## ivarica

mukice, ja ne idem na onaj topik s vibrama ali nemoj ti molim te s  vibrama ovdje   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

ma znam ivarice, ali on je GINEKOLOG.  k tome i MINISTAR  :/ 

a zbori ko kerum  :/

----------


## ivarica

suti, mogao bi i kerum postati ministar
i ginekolog   :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

> suti, mogao bi i kerum postati ministar
> i ginekolog


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

sokol zove kondora: ova tema ima više pogleda po minuti nego ijedna druga trenutno  8) prijem!

----------


## ivarica

nema mjesta paranoji
gledam, gosti su trenutno svi na drugim podforumima
to ti i ja klikamo   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fritulica1

> to ti i ja klikamo Rolling Eyes


I ja.   :Grin:

----------


## IRENA456

ima nas još koje s nestrpljenjem očekujemo izvještaj

----------


## Pinky

> mene ovo ljuti od pocetka
> za sva ova sranja je kriv Kurjak - sad zbog njegovih prljavih rabota ispastaju oni koji nisu nis krivi


 a ovi na vlasti sto su nam servirali ovaj zakon cekali su da kurjakov slucaj ode u zastaru, pa ga samo malo potapsali po ramenu i iskoristili njegovo ozloglaseno ime.

kurjakom vjerojatno plase mlade djevojke: idi, radjaj odmah nakon srednje, ako ODGAĐAS radjanje moze ti se dogoditi da ti zamrznu embrije, znas oni imaju dusu, pa da tako ostanu buduci rvati zamrznuti ko zna koliko godina. a mozda dodje kurjak pa ih proda!

ne bi me cudilo da darkec ovako plasi oko kuce.
jedino sto me cudi nakon svih medicinskih nebuloza koje smo culi je - ko li njemu dade diplomu????

----------


## Pinky

> nema mjesta paranoji
> gledam, gosti su trenutno svi na drugim podforumima
> to ti i ja klikamo


nije to paranoja, to je ponos   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

Ja potpisujem kapitulaciju, idem spavat. 
Nadam se samo da necu sanjat kako mi Kerum radi punkciju. Ili ne daj boze Milinovic.  :Sick:

----------


## IRENA456

bravo Pinky,to je ponos!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

kuzimo se ksena i ja   :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

> kuzimo se ksena i ja


  :Grin:   8) prijem!

----------


## fritulica1

Evo tace...

----------


## vikki

Cure, hvala na podršci, divne ste   :Heart:  Nismo bili aktivni samo mi iz ZG, velika pusa *tinky tonky i mayi3* iz GS koje su nam se pridružile. 
Dakle, tribina je održana, prezentacija gosp. ministra nakon koje smo smjeli postaviti pitanja i dobili odgovore. Mogu samo reći da su odgovori očekivani   :Grin:  
Imam molbu za moderatoricu, javim joj se na pp   :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Od vas se stvarno ne moze spavati. Bilo je jako dobro, rasturile smo ih pitanjima koliko su nam dozvolili a u biti smo samo mi i postavljele pitanja. Odgovori naravno prilagodeni okruzenju koje nista ne konta ali je ministar skuzio s kim ima posla. Vikki ce vam vjerojatno sada napisati nesto vise,ja sam stvarno u komi,popustio mi adrenalin i sve se oko mene okrece. Pusa svima.

----------


## ksena28

:D  :D  :D* BRAVO LEGENDE*  :D  :D  :D SVAKA ČAST

----------


## Pinky

cure moje   :Kiss:   svaka vam cast!!!!!!!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pino

bravo cure! i jedva cekam dalji izvjestaj!  :D

----------


## Mukica

bravo bravo bravo za vas
to je duh
jako sam jako sretna kaj ste skupili snagu i otisli u gospic (jer nit je blizu, nit je lako)  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## seni

sjajno cure!   :Love:   stvarno vam svaka cast!

----------


## gričanka

Bravo cure! Ponosim se vama!    :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Bravo hrabre naše cure!  
Svaka čast, na odlasku u Gospić, postavljanju pitanja, izravnom kontaktu s ministrom (ja ga ni na TV ne mogu gledati)...
Za to sve treba imat m..a   :Grin:   (možda se sad i sam ministar neustrašivi počeo bojat žena).
Bravo bravo bravo   :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

Bravo cure i muž, svaka čast svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi

Bravo za naše divne cure i muža. Hvala vam na svemu   :Heart:  .

... još da su mogle tamo biti Ksena, Tikica i Aenea ...   :Laughing:   ... potpisao bi ostavku na licu mjesta, garantiram   :Grin:  .

... mogu samo zamisliti njegovu facu kad su počela pljuštati pitanja koja sigurno  nije očekivao ... "Odakle su sad ove?  :? "

 :Love:

----------


## mare41

A sigurno su bile jedine među publikom, uključujući i govornika, koje su su informirane o temi  :Smile:  , mogu zamisliti kako je bio zbunjen, lako je biti govornik kad publika zna manje od tebe, al obratno je gadno  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Ma vi ste fakat ekipa iz snova!
Bio je to aktivistički CSI!
Svaka vam čast!  :Naklon:   :Klap:

----------


## nini

:Naklon:   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

bravo cure  :Love:

----------


## thaia28

taca, muž od tace i vikki, svaka vam čast, ponosim se vam!
velika hvala i najveća vam   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Nene2

Naše cure i dečko iz Pokreta otpora, hvala Vam na tako hrabroj misiji!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 




> embriji su živa bića starija od 5 godina


ivarice, mene ne zanima što je on htio reći, nego što je rekao  :Sad:  

očito je među publikom bilo i djece, uključujući djevojčicu prozvanu od strane vlastitog oca (valjda da ne bude ljubomorna na brata?) , a naravno i odraslih, koji bi mogli očekivati da iz krioprezervatora izlaze skoro pa mali predškolci...  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ima li kraja ovome!? :? 
Ja sam davno predlagala privatnu tužbu, netko nam je od pravnika odgovorio da je duševnu bol teško dokazati...ali ovo prerasta u fizičku...  :Sad:

----------


## lilium

:D bravo!   :Naklon:  
 :Heart:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> koji bi mogli očekivati da iz krioprezervatora izlaze skoro pa mali predškolci...


Ako zločesti mama i tata ne dođu po njih možda će im ministar, kao socijalno ugroženima, srediti besplatne knjige da čitaju i uče u epruveti. Srećom, ne treba im prijevoz. Maleni smrznuti đaci... strašno, prestrašno.

Nekako imam osjećaj da to nije bio slučajni lapsus, a ako i jest...  :/

----------


## sretna35

cure   :Heart:  

s nestrpljenjem očekujem detaljniji izvještaj

----------


## bublica3

Cure i dečki BRAVO šta ste otišli i branili naše boje  :D  :D  :D 

Ja bi se osula kraj njega   :Evil or Very Mad:  






*KAD SRCE KAŽE DIJETE NE KAŽE HRVATSKA*

----------


## Blekonja

cure bravo   :Naklon: 

divim vam se!!!   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cure bravo i ja jedva čekam detaljni izvještaj :D  :D

----------


## ksena28

posebno i veliko HVALA *tinky tonky* bez koje ovo ne bi bilo moguće   :Love:  

i *maya3*  :Love:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Super ste cure i muž!   :Naklon:

----------


## vikki

Evo malo detaljnijeg izvještaja   :Wink:  
Tribina je bila puna, nismo očekivali tako puno ljudi (srećom smo na vrijeme zauzeli mjesta, štreberi). Iznenadili smo se vidjevši don Kaćunka, no on mi je čak i simpa u svoj svojoj osebujnosti (obratio nam se nakon tribine i rekao da je lijepo da smo došli, nešto u tom stilu).
Ministar je imao prezentaciju kojom je pokazao kako su tekli događaji od kada je zakon predložen pa sve do sada. Poanta naslova i tribine je bila argumenti za i protiv novoga zakona (nastojao je objasniti zašto je novi zakon dobar i zašto je bolji od staroga, tj. nikakvoga).
Nakon rasprave postavili smo mu nekoliko pitanja: zašto VV i Vinogradska ne rade (odgovorio nam je da rade, a ako ne rade, vjerojatno se radi o tehničkim problemima, no dobio je ravnatelje klinika i rečeno mu je da normalno rade, to ste već i pročitali na T-portalu), zašto je oplodnja ograničena samo na 3 j.s. i komentar izjava stručnjaka u Paralelama (odogovrio je, zato što nema zamrzavanja zametaka, što ako se oplodi više od tri js, a smiju se vratiti najviše tri), ne mogu se ovaj čas sjetiti što je tacin muž pitao, javit će se draga taca, i tako.
Očekivano je da ministra brani svoje teze.
Bilo je i pitanja drugih ljudi, tj. jedna je starija gospođa pročitala svoj govor (kako sam shvatila, sasvim je protiv MPO-a, odnosno za to da je dijete isljučivo plod ljubavnog čina bračnoga para), pa pitanje kada će se zabraniti i abortusi (smeta me što uvijek upetljaju u MPO i abortuse, ali to se kod neinformiranih očito ne da izbjeći), i pitanje o donaciji stanica i tome ima li / nema pravo dijete doznati svoje podrijetlo.
Ministar i njegova asistentica su nam je posvetili malo pažnje i nakon tribine, pa smo mu pokušali objasniti što nas tišti i da smo mi ti koji smo stvarni ljudi sa stvarnim problemom, a ne brojke i statistike.
Nismo imali namjeru provocirati ni vrijeđati, mi smo za kulturu dijaloga, ali smo željeli javno reći zašto imamo primjedbe na zakon i zašto on za nas nije dobar.
Jako nam je drago što smo otišle (put nije bio naporan, tacin muž izvrsno vozi, da sam ja vozila, bilo bi dulje i napornije) i hvala curama, *tinky tonky i mayi3* na gostoprimstvu u Gospiću, grad je simpa, već sam zaboravila kako zanimljivi znaju biti naši gradići koji nisu u središtU zbuvanja.
Hvala ministru na razgovoru, bio je susretljiv, i pozivamo ga da sličnu tribinu organizira i u Zagrebu.

----------


## ksena28

hvala vikki!

pošto ne sumnjam da ministri i njegovi pomoćnici bacaju oko na forum, lijepo molim i ja da se u zgb organizira slična tribina!

----------


## mare41

vikki, taca i muž, zaista hvala i svaka čast, divim se svemu napisanom, kulturnom dijalogu i ostalom, šteta što i prije nije bilo prilike da tvorci zakona čuju naše stavove i vide da smo samo ljudi u potrazi za svojom srećom. Hvala!

----------


## Aurora*

Sve pohvale *taci70*, *njenom muzu*, *vikki* i Gospickim curama *tinky tonky* i *mayi3* koje su nazocile ovom dogadjaju i samim time omogucile da se tu cuje i nas glas!

Ja se nadam da ce nas to iskustvo, izmedju ostalog, nauciti kako je vazno sudjelovati i kako vec mali napor, poput same fizicke prisutnost nekom dogadjaju, moze utjecati na potpuno drukciju sliku tog dogadaja.

Nemojmo to zaboraviti!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala curama i mužu na stvarno hrabrom, hrabrom podvigu!

Bebel, tvoj avatar  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ameli

hvala svima   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala na svemu i svaka cast!!!
Iskreno, najveci razlog sto ja nisam isla je taj sto nisam bila sigurna hocu li moci biti smirena i ostati civilizirana...preveliki sam zivac   :Embarassed:

----------


## goodwitch

cure i muž ,super ste,svaka čast!!

----------


## nina1

hvala   :Heart:  
i da ... bilo bi dobro da se takva tribina organizira negdje bliže npr zg...
samo treba pitati kad je arena slobodna   :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

vikki, taca + muž, gospićanke, hvala vam što ste nas predstavljale na ovom skupu.

negovo miješanje svoje djece u ovu priču je u maniru simonice i ante. ne znam ima li još načina da ministar pokaže svoju primitvnost. ona priča s njegovim sinom u saboru je :shock: , a sad još i kćer uvlači u svoju osobnu sramotu. možda je on trebao psihološku procjenu smije li imati djecu prije nego se vjenčao u crkvi (nadam se da je do tada već na sigurno sakrio svoju partijsku knjižicu, zlu ne trebalo).

----------


## aenea

sve vas   :Love:

----------


## šrek

> Evo malo detaljnijeg izvještaja   
> Tribina je bila puna, nismo očekivali tako puno ljudi (srećom smo na vrijeme zauzeli mjesta, štreberi). Iznenadili smo se vidjevši don Kaćunka, no on mi je čak i simpa u svoj svojoj osebujnosti (obratio nam se nakon tribine i rekao da je lijepo da smo došli, nešto u tom stilu).
> Ministar je imao prezentaciju kojom je pokazao kako su tekli događaji od kada je zakon predložen pa sve do sada. Poanta naslova i tribine je bila argumenti za i protiv novoga zakona (nastojao je objasniti zašto je novi zakon dobar i zašto je bolji od staroga, tj. nikakvoga).
> Nakon rasprave postavili smo mu nekoliko pitanja: zašto VV i Vinogradska ne rade (odgovorio nam je da rade, a ako ne rade, vjerojatno se radi o tehničkim problemima, no dobio je ravnatelje klinika i rečeno mu je da normalno rade, to ste već i pročitali na T-portalu), zašto je oplodnja ograničena samo na 3 j.s. i komentar izjava stručnjaka u Paralelama (odogovrio je, zato što nema zamrzavanja zametaka, što ako se oplodi više od tri js, a smiju se vratiti najviše tri), ne mogu se ovaj čas sjetiti što je tacin muž pitao, javit će se draga taca, i tako.
> Očekivano je da ministra brani svoje teze.
> Bilo je i pitanja drugih ljudi, tj. jedna je starija gospođa pročitala svoj govor (kako sam shvatila, sasvim je protiv MPO-a, odnosno za to da je dijete isljučivo plod ljubavnog čina bračnoga para), pa pitanje kada će se zabraniti i abortusi (smeta me što uvijek upetljaju u MPO i abortuse, ali to se kod neinformiranih očito ne da izbjeći), i pitanje o donaciji stanica i tome ima li / nema pravo dijete doznati svoje podrijetlo.
> Ministar i njegova asistentica su nam je posvetili malo pažnje i nakon tribine, pa smo mu pokušali objasniti što nas tišti i da smo mi ti koji smo stvarni ljudi sa stvarnim problemom, a ne brojke i statistike.
> Nismo imali namjeru provocirati ni vrijeđati, mi smo za kulturu dijaloga, ali smo željeli javno reći zašto imamo primjedbe na zakon i zašto on za nas nije dobar.
> Jako nam je drago što smo otišle (put nije bio naporan, tacin muž izvrsno vozi, da sam ja vozila, bilo bi dulje i napornije) i hvala curama, *tinky tonky i mayi3* na gostoprimstvu u Gospiću, grad je simpa, već sam zaboravila kako zanimljivi znaju biti naši gradići koji nisu u središtU zbuvanja.
> Hvala ministru na razgovoru, bio je susretljiv, i pozivamo ga da sličnu tribinu organizira i u Zagrebu.



 :?  :?  :? Pa ispada da je ministar super tip samo?!.... pitam se ako vas je možda htio kupiti svojom susretljivošću,da li ste mislili o tome?! ako jeste ,da li ste mogli dogovoriti koji tretman i za nas koji ne želimo s njim pričati jer je ...sve loše što se ne smije reći. Možda i nije tako ali mi se čini da nešto fali u tvom tekstu.?!..

----------


## šrek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRU0dc_Eoqw

----------


## tikica_69

Pise da je susretljiv, ne da je super- koliko ja razumijem hrvatski jezik, ne vidim nikakvu zajednicku crtu u ta dva pojma. I mislim da su cure koje su bile tamo dovoljno inteligentne da znaju zasto je to bilo tako,kao i sto je kultura opcenja.
I uopce ne razumijem kakav tretman za one koji mu nemaju sto za reci - igra pantomime, boksacki mec, kaubojski rodeo ili sto?

----------


## tonili

mislim šrek   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ksena28

ove provokatore s četiri posta ignorirajte

----------


## taya

> hvala svima


x   :Heart:

----------


## tinky tonky

:Bye:   i   :Kiss:   svima naročito vikki, taci , NJM i mayi!! Sve ste čuli od vikki. Ja vas samo pozdravljam i imam inf da od 1.10. i VV radi postupke bez obzira na zakon, pravilnike, licence- prijelazni period od 6 mj. 
 :Coffee:  sa poznatim suborkama kad stignem u metropolu.

----------


## amyx

tinky tonky    :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   nadam se da me se sjećaš. jedva čekam neku   :Coffee:

----------


## tinky tonky

Naravno amix, kad planiraš gore? Ja čekam vješticu, a obziro da mi ciklus varira od 28 do 40 dana ne znam ti točno kad ću ja, al do kraja mjeseca bi trebala stići. Vidjela sam da je moguće da tebi dr. A ne bude gore u ovom tvom ciklusu-držim fige da imak bude. Ja ti pošaljem pp prije nego krenem  :Kiss:

----------


## ella roo

A ovo će našem dragom ministru dobro doći za primjer zašto  moramo imati sve te potvrde.
*Povrh svega prema navodima njenih bivših kolegica Marta je u sedmogodišnjoj vezi s Dubrovkinjom koja se predstavlja kao muškarac. Marta je stoga navodno željela ići na umjetnu oplodnju. 

Je li zanjela umjetnom oplodnjom ili ne u cijeloj priči je manje bitno, iako nije jasno kako bi kao beskućnica mogla porći zahtjevnu proceduru za umjetnu oplodnju, koliko je puno važnije da Marta ima prijavljenu adresu boravišta isto kao i Dubrovkinja s kojoj je u navodnoj ljubavnoj vezi. Inače, ime i prezime te Dubrovkinje, žive i zdrave, otkriva Dubrovački vjesnik, u "muškoj verziji" poklapa se s imenom "poginulog" mladića. 

Centar za socijalnu skrb inače je Marti nakon što je zatražila pomoć pomogao kako je to propisano zakonom, kao nezaposlenoj trudnici ponuđena joj je jednokratna pomoć i smještaj u domu u Zagrebu, te šestomjesečno financiranje potreba bebe. Marta je navodno odbacila mogućnost odlaska u Zagreb, a sredstva koja uplaćuju ljudi dirnuti njenom pričom i dalje stižu na njen račun.*
Iz jutarnjeg.

----------


## ella roo

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...0,3,,178449.jl

----------


## rozalija

Cure i muž od naše tace  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D .
Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za Vas.

----------


## vikki

*tinky tonky*  :Bye:   :Kiss:  Da, počeli su od 1.10., no u rujnu nije obavljen nijedan postupak, bez obzira na prijelazni period. No, idemo mi dalje  8) 
Vidimo se u ZG   :Love:

----------


## aenea

najdraži si mi oni koji znaju statirati i samo rasipati kritike  :Rolling Eyes:  hrabroj ekipi još jednom veliko hvala  :Love:  
neizmjerno mi je žao što nisam mogla biti s vama  :Sad:

----------


## Biene

Hvala cure i M, lijepo je da ste ministru kulturom komunikacije pokazale da ste/smo iznad njega, sigurno nije bilo lako.  :Kiss:

----------


## gupi51

Cure hvala, genijalne ste!

----------


## darci

cure (i dečki) bravo   :Heart:

----------


## BHany

hvala vam što ste išli  :Heart:   :Naklon:  

dok uvijek ima netko tko će stati ispred bezumnih ideja, dotle smo sigurni da će one na kraju propasti (koliko god to vremenski trajalo) 
 :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

bravo   :Naklon:

----------


## kate32

Cure, bravo i hvala vam. Užasno mi je žao što nisam išla sa vama. Zub je tek jućer prestao boljeti, završila i u hitnoj.

----------


## Gost 1

Svaka čast cure na trudu i angažmanu, hvala.   :Heart:

----------


## Ivica100

ja se slažem sa njima da je MPO i abrtus potpuno različita tematika.

Ali tu bi se na-dovezao sa par linkova
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/j...u-/453599.aspx

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...-abortusa.html

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...od-zaceca.html

Dakle crkva želi sve baciti u isti koš zabraniti i potpuno kontrolirati sex,začeće i rođenje i to pomoću svojih pipaca koje je već uronila da mijenjanju zakone.
A glavna potvrda moje tvrdnje je i taj skup u Gospiču gle vidi čuda govori min.Milinović i to o umjetnoj oplodnji i abortusu.
Ja znam da je teško za žene koje su bile na MPO niti pričati o abortusu jer je patnja koju su prošli prevelika da bi niti pomišljali o tome.
No ipak se mora shvatiti i pomoči svim onim ženama koje su začete bez svoje volje ili zbog raznim med. i inih problema nemogu pružiti kvalitetno majčinstvo.

Znam da nije baš primjerno mjesto za o tome vodit diskusiju pa bi i zamolio moderatora da to uvaži ali ne-postoji ili ako postoji nije toliko važno i istaknuto mjesto kao što je forum rode.
Dalje bih htio opet naglasit da mije ovo nazovimo Alias mog imena jer bih se mogao žestoko opeči da idem sa pravim imenom.

Glavno pitanje koje bih ja tu postavio da li smo mi toliko glupi i neobrazovani da nam državu i zakone stvaraju i vode oni koji ne samo da nisu pročitali knjige o biologiji nego su zbog svojih političkih težnji zaboravili ono što su pročitali i naučili.

A to što neki to žele baciti pod tepih grubo če se odbiti o one koji su puno puno goreg materjalnog stanja i inteligecije.(a to mislim da nije lijepo od nas bez obzira na naše probleme)

Uostalom vi žene treba da shvatite da je to vaše tijelo i vaš gen i da skupa s vašim partnerom a i on sa vama mora napraviti sve da se on prenese na buduča pokoljenja i da u tome napravite sve što je u vašoj moči da mu date čim veče šanse.(ala sam ga iskomlicirao)

----------


## gričanka

Nisi, nisi ništa zakomplicirao! Zakomplicirali su oni, kojima je, kako sam kažeš, politička fotelja važnija od knjige tj. znanja! 



> Glavno pitanje koje bih ja tu postavio da li smo mi toliko glupi i neobrazovani da nam državu i zakone stvaraju i vode oni koji ne samo da nisu pročitali knjige o biologiji nego su zbog svojih političkih težnji zaboravili ono što su pročitali i naučili.


Ne mislim da smo glupi ili neobrazovani, ali nemarni i (pomalo)zapravo prilično lijeni... rekla bih  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ivica100

> Nisi, nisi ništa zakomplicirao! Zakomplicirali su oni, kojima je, kako sam kažeš, politička fotelja važnija od knjige tj. znanja! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Ivica100 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...


Nažalost- a oni to koriste(crkva).

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Rekla bih prvenstveno da su ljudi nezainteresirani tj. podlegli smo kapitalizmu koji je uvelike zavladao ovim prostorima. 
Svi se kličeju s Velikim slovima JA i samo JA. 

A osim toga postali smo neosjetljivi. Mislim da ne moram govoriti zašto! Pa pogledajte koliko se bedastoća (kak sam fina) OVE vlade nameće javnosti već godinama.

----------


## Kadauna

> Rekla bih prvenstveno da su ljudi nezainteresirani tj. podlegli smo kapitalizmu koji je uvelike zavladao ovim prostorima. 
> Svi se kličeju s Velikim slovima JA i samo JA. 
> 
> A osim toga postali smo neosjetljivi. Mislim da ne moram govoriti zašto! Pa pogledajte koliko se bedastoća (kak sam fina) OVE vlade nameće javnosti već godinama.



potpisujem, posebno ovaj prvi dio - Hrvatska je potpuno nespremna usla u kapitalizam najgore vrste i pala........ 

ME, MYSELF and I je glavna parola, a o punim trgovackim centrima da i ne pricam. 

Ali to je nasa istina kao i trenutna nezainteresiranost cak i parova koji moraju u MPO, no ako se ovakav razvoj nastavi u Hrvatskoj, bojim se da nisam jedina koja ce pobjeci daleko od ovakvog zivota.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Točno tako, nažalost...

Nije to samo mpo... mene fascinira ovo nametanje osobnih stavova, krađe, afere, bezočne laži, cijelo vrijeme koračamo u krivom smjeru, velikim koracima... a ljudi inertni. Kao da je isisan život iz nas.
I meni se bježi odavde... Jaaaako.
Sad će još krenuti na zabranu abortusa, pa će i to proći ako treba. A da su sutra izbori, vjerujem da bi opet dobio hdz, bez obzira na sve.
Mislim, ne treba mi ni mpo ni abortus, ustvari - na abortus se zgražam, ali ne osuđujem žene koje ga naprave, svatko ima svoje razloge, sigurna sam da to nije laka odluka i treba s time živjeti, najmanje im treba još i osuđivanje okoline. 
Zabrane, zabrane... kud to vodi. 
Strah me zamisliti ovu zemlju za koju godinu s ovim istim ljudima na vlasti i ovim istim stanjem svijesti njenih žitelja.   :Sad:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

koliko se grozim Amerike i njihovog načina života, posebice onog sa seljakanjem , ustvari sve više vidim da nam se tak nekaj piše će nebu bilo bolje (vječiti optimist je u ovom pogledu pesimist). Cvijeće mogu saditi bilo gdje, raditi isto tako, nisam vezana za kuću u tolikoj mjeri da bi morala ostati do kraja života tu. Imam ljepe uspomene i nosim fotkice sa sobom. Jedini je problem s kojim novcima otići nekam dalje, a kuću bum prodala ko zna kad!? 
Sve više o tome razmišljam sad kad je moja mrvica stigla. Pa kaj bum joj sad udžbenike već morala kupovati!?  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Uostalom jednom sam se iz grada preselila na selo i preporodila se , ak mi dođe promjenim i državu! 
Nekak sanjam o Novom zelandu, ali do tam još nema mosta - Ha?  :Laughing:

----------


## Joss

> Svaka čast cure na trudu i angažmanu, hvala.


  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Ivica100

http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_k...?broj_ID=17495

I sada ti idi naprijed s takvim koji se miješaju u sve i svašta.

----------

